# Debian Komplettsicherung ohne root-passwort



## YelloW22 (14. Februar 2011)

hallo.

leider ist das Root-Passwort / Adminpasswort vom Server unauffindbar.
Wollten nun eine Sicherung vom System machen, neu installieren und anschließend wieder den alten Zustand mittels Backup herstellen.
Ist das Sichern auch ohne das Root-Passwort möglich ?
Wenn nein, gibts eine Möglichkeit irgendwie an das Passwort zu kommen bzw zu Sichern ?

habe einen User, jedoch ohne Root-Rechte.

ABER: is not in the sudoers file. 
auf dieses file kann ich ja auch nicht zugreifen, weil ich kein root bin (nur root hat dort zugriff)


----------



## Navy (15. Februar 2011)

Live-System booten und die /etc/shadow des Systems auf der lokalen HDD bearbeiten (mounten nicht vergessen)


----------



## RedWing (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

man kann auch einfach nur eine Shell starten, in welche man ohne Passwort sich einloggen kann dann die Rootpartition "remounten" und anschließend das Passwort zurücksetzen.

Im Bootloader musst du dem Kernel dazu den Parameter init=/bin/sh mitgeben. Wenn man dann in der Shell angekommen ist tuts ein


```
mount -o remount /
```

Nachfolgend kannst du dann dein Rootpasswort mit dem Programm "passwd" ändern.

Gruß,
RedWing


----------

